# Critique this horse I'm interested in buying.



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm looking into this horse, Conti. She's 7 y/o, 16.1 and an ottb. She's been off the track since 2006. Thanks! 




































Isn't she pretty?


----------



## CompletelyShameless (Jul 30, 2008)

Cute!
Conformationally, her shoulder is a little too upright for my taste, and I'd prefer to see more length in her neck. Also, her right front worries me -- is there a story to that? Or maybe I'm insane and there isn't anything going on there.
Overall, she's put together very tightly with a powerful hip. 
What would you want to do with her?


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, she's still not super trained, and as for the front right, I think its just the picture. I'm looking for a possible jumper or maybe eventer with more work. But she's only $1,900 as shes from a racing barn, and they don't have the space for her. And I feel with work, she could become something.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like him. Will be good in show ring.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Thats what I thought, too. I saw her, and she just kind of like stood out. She's gorgeous in my opinion, I just wanted others.


----------



## xcountryrider (Jul 28, 2008)

Very pretty!

How is her mind? Is she calm?
I recently got a TB off the track to and I'm really lucky that he's got such a great mind  

But gorgeous horse!!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

my question also-she is lovely-how is her attitude and how is she adjusting? i am very interested in the ottb's and this one is stunning!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

She's calm, she loves to trail ride. She's a total love bug and has great manners. No vices either.


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

She looks like a warmblood to me! She's stunning, but I'm biased when it comes to dapples.

Her neck is a little short, and her shoulder is a little upright, but these won't cause lameness or anything of that sort, she just may be a little harder to rider [neck causes collection difficulties somtimes, and upright shoulder makes the ride jarring]. I agree with Shameless about what she said about her front, it almost looks like she bowed a tendon, but you said it was the picture. 

How thorough of a vet check are you getting? When it comes to OTTBS, you really have to get thier legs exaimed thoroughly, even if that costs more than the horse.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm going to have my vet look at her. He's a great vet in my opinion, and several of my trainers use him and have said nothing bad.


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

Did she race? If she raced, I'd definately ask for X-rays. 

Good idea on using your vet. I've heard numerous stories of people using the sellers vet and the horse was drugged or whatever. SHADY!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

If she's as great as you say she's a steal for the money.  But DEFINITELY ask your vet to do the full exam. It's better pay for that than be sorry later on...


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

she is adorable and built really nice for jumping with that short back and nice hip, she will be a powerhouse!

she reminds me of my old grey ottb.

in my opinion i would get her.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay! I'll definately talk to my vet! And yes, she did race, so I will get the full exam. My friend also knows the person selling her, so I'd hope she wouldn't be hiding anything. But just in case.


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah, my friend got a horse from her* trainer* and it was drugged! What some people would do for money, my goodness.

Where are you getting her from? Do they have website?


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, its on a barn website, but I don't remember the name of it. It's not one of the big ones like equine.com or dreamhorse.com.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Also, on average, what do vets charge for a pre-purchase exam? I have never actually bought a horse of my own, I always just help other people out with doing it, and I train their horses.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

xNigelx said:


> yeah, my friend got a horse from her* trainer* and it was drugged! What some people would do for money, my goodness.


There's a woman in the olympics this year that sold me a drugged horse. 

Anyways, cute horse - can't spot any faults that haven't been pointed out. If you can handle an OTTB, she's a steal for the price - as long as she passes an extensive vet check. I would HIGHLY recommend getting a battery of bloodwork done as well. (Drug testing as well as for illness)


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080505034500AAEKXBh
That was helpful ^^


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

My neighbor got "child-proof" pony for her 10 years old from *friend*. Pony spooks on EVERYTHING and the little girl eventually fall off and now afraid to ride anywhere but little in ring at home. The "friend" refused to take pony back.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

CUTE!


----------



## xcountryrider (Jul 28, 2008)

gotxhorses said:


> She's calm, she loves to trail ride. She's a total love bug and has great manners. No vices either.


Being off the track, you are really lucky!!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I thought, too! I was like wow, talk about once in a life time deal.


----------

